# Quiting Vaping?



## KlutcH (7/6/16)

I don't think there is a thread like this on here?

Why did we all get into vaping? 
I think around 99% of us wanted to get off smoking cigs? because of health or it was getting to expensive?

I have made a decision to try and stop vaping because it is actually more expensive than smoking cigs in my opinion.

I bought my first 0mg juice yesterday.. 1 question why is 0mg juice the same price as juice with nic as I understand nic is the pricey part of making juice?

So 0mg juice... hmmm. not the same at all wow the flavor isn't even that great, cant really taste anything at all. I vape more to try and get that little kick i got from vaping 3mg juice for over a year.

I must say it feels easy to stop vaping, I guess it feels more like a habit rather than addiction? 

Has anyone else tried getting off vaping using 0mg juice? does it also feel like a habit rather than an addiction.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/16)

I have no intention of ever giving up vaping... yes I started vaping to get off stinkies for health reasons... but I feel really healthy since kicking the habit and I just love the whole vaping scene from the eternal search for the perfect vape to testing the latest and greatest.... it's more than a hobby for me...

As my car says... Vape On! 


PS If I stopped vaping I would have to change my number plate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## KlutcH (7/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no intention of ever giving up vaping... yes I started vaping to get off stinkies for health reasons... but I feel really healthy since kicking the habit and I just love the whole vaping scene from the eternal search for the perfect vape to testing the latest and greatest.... it's more than a hobby for me...
> 
> As my car says... Vape On!
> View attachment 56829
> ...



I dig the number plate , I don't want to quit I just have other things that need attention, and my vape budget is stepping slightly into that .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouder (7/6/16)

@Rob Fisher HAHAHA!!!!

Nah, I won't stop vaping in the near future, maybe one day when I'm all grown up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/16)

I think vaping Nicotine is a still an addiction, be it a lot less aggressive than smoking - because cigarettes are filled with other chemicals or what not, as we know, so it makes them far more addictive.

But yes, I think it is more of a habit to. I have no intentions of even going to 0mg - a little nic never killed anyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jan (7/6/16)

I would love to stop vaping and have thought about it many times. However I doubt if it will happen soon


----------



## Frikkie6000 (7/6/16)

I can't imagine quitting vaping. My wife and parents constantly ask "so when are you gonna quit now" and then I just disappear in a cloud haha. If you do not constantly buy new gear and build your own coils and make your own liquid it comes out to way less than smoking in my honest opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KlutcH (7/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> I can't imagine quitting vaping. My wife and parents constantly ask "so when are you gonna quit now" and then I just disappear in a cloud haha. If you do not constantly buy new gear and build your own coils and make your own liquid it comes out to way less than smoking in my honest opinion



I do build my own coils, I do not constantly buy new gear, only drip tips now and then  I don't make my own juice but only buy local.. My builds are pretty thirsty  So I have gone back to single coil on my bellus  no going to great so far lol


----------



## Frikkie6000 (7/6/16)

KlutcH said:


> I do build my own coils, I do not constantly buy new gear, only drip tips now and then  I don't make my own juice but only buy local.. My builds are pretty thirsty  So I have gone back to single coil on my bellus  no going to great so far lol



haha no man. I also have a heavy dors tank that's why I went over to DIY. makes more sense than buying liquid. now i chug like 30ml a day and I'm not even phased. Was on the 3ml nic but scaled down to 1mg cause 0mg just feels like I'm wasting my time.


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/16)

I too dont see myself quitting vaping and probably never will.
You make vaping as expensive as you want it to be. 
If you use something like a ego aio your juice consumption will be very little or diy juice.
But i personaly been spending too much on vape gear.
Im just waiting for 2 more mods now and this pony is gonna slow down.
Im very content with what i got and will take something really out there or unique for me jump on the wagon.


----------



## Mac75 (7/6/16)

Quit vaping? Yes and No. No, as long as I am alive and able to use my lungs on my own and Yes, when I am dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (7/6/16)

After smoking stinkies and pipes for over 50 years, stopping smoking was as easy as just tossing out all the tobacco for me (I wasn't addicted to nic). I've always had strong will power, just had to decide to stop. I was getting tired of them, the mess, going outside year round to smoke (I stopped smoking in my homes way back in the mid 70's). Then when I took up vaping it was mostly for the mechanics of smoking that I missed. Save money? Are you kidding? In the last 3+ years I've spent nearly ten times over what smoking cost me annually in vape gear and supplies. I'll never stop vaping in what is left of my life no matter what my government tries to do (I'll find a way). It's what I do, it's my lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (7/6/16)

If I want to quit vaping, I have to stop drinking Oros - and I like Oros .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (8/6/16)

johan said:


> If I want to quit vaping, I have to stop drinking Oros - and I like Oros .


Remind me of a quote.
My doctor told me I need to drink more water. 
By doctor I mean me.
By water I mean whiskey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/6/16)

Christos said:


> Remind me of a quote.
> My doctor told me I need to drink more water.
> By doctor I mean me.
> By water I mean whiskey.



Lol... also reminds me of:

DOC: You need to drink more water Paddy
Paddy: But Doc, I drink at least 2 litres a day
DOC: I meant without Whisky 
Paddy: Okay, never mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/16)

KlutcH said:


> I don't think there is a thread like this on here?
> 
> Why did we all get into vaping?
> I think around 99% of us wanted to get off smoking cigs? because of health or it was getting to expensive?
> ...



@KlutcH - you are asking a great question and touching on a very important topic.

Most of us i think tried vaping to quit smoking and I would say most of us never would have believed we we would become this enthusiastic about vaping when we started.

I desperately wanted to stop smoking but was putting it off for years. When my father passed (not vaping or smoking related) and shortly thereafter, lung cancer claimed my uncle ( almost certainly from smoking) I knew the time had come. I started vaping to cut down on smoking and couldnt believe how easy it was to stop smoking entirely. Took me 9 days. (Twisp Clearo nogal - Oct 13)

At that point I thought vaping would be a short phase to stopping it all. And I still thought that for several months thereafter.

But then, not long after finding this forum, I started enjoying vaping - a lot. And discovered a whole new world of juices and gear. So - it transitioned from something I used to stop smoking into something I thoroughly enjoyed. 

While I am not certain of the long term health disadvantages of vaping I choose to believe that vaping is considerably safer than smoking, so an extra few years of vaping cant be too bad for me - as the research seems to be suggesting.

Nowadays, vaping is a superb hobby. I love trying out new juices and playing with different blends, mixing a bit of this and a bit of that. I love checking out all the new gear even though I hardly buy much equipment. I like to plan my next purchase carefully and I enjoy analysing what various folks here say to help me zoom in on the next great buy - and then seeing if it lives up to my predictions and expectations. To me that is very satisfying. To me, vaping has become quite an art. Challenging, subjective, analytical but deeply satisfying when one gets it right.

Sometimes I feel it would be nice to not have to pitstop and fill up and worry if all my vape gear is performing the way I want but overall, the satisfaction I get i would say far outweighs the hassle factor and cost. I also have some cost effective juices with mixing extra PG and VG - and I dont use very powerful setups often so I dont go through huge amounts of juice.

From my side, I dont think I will be stopping for quite some time...

Feels like I am only getting started and its still sunrise

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

